# Suche Tool zum Anzeigen von Abhängigkeiten



## Brain (20. Jun 2006)

Hallo!!!

Kennt jemand von euch ein Tool, mit dem man die Abhängigkeiten zwischen Methoden, Klassen, Packeges usw. anzeigen kann?
Falls jemand das Tool Djinn von Sourceforge kennt - ich suche sowas ähnliches. Nur ist das mir zu grob.

Genauer gesagt, was ich brauche, ist ein Programm, das mir anzeigt, welche Methode eine Methode aufruft. Also sowas in der Art wie Trace- oder Profiling-Tools.

Wenn es geht, ich möchte keine Eclipse-Plugins  benutzen. Aber posten könnt ihr sie trotzdem.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Gast (21. Jun 2006)

Die IntelliJ IDEA kann das auch ohne Plugins, und auch noch sehr komfortabel. (siehe http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/navigation.html, ganz unten)


----------



## me.toString (22. Jun 2006)

Wenn ich dir richtig verstanden habe, willst du von einer Methode wissen, wer sie benutzt?!
Unter Eclipse (ohne Plugin) geht das folgendermaßen: Methode, für die du die Information wünschst, markieren -> Rechtsklick -> References -> und dann auswählen, wo er suchen soll (ich brauch meistens nur Project) ... und schon bekommst du unten aufgelistet, welche Methode in welcher Klasse deine tolle Methode benutzt.


----------



## thE_29 (22. Jun 2006)

Mh... son Teil hat der Typ den Alarenal so "mag" von Sun auch geschrieben..

Bzw im weblog mal eingehängt..

http://jroller.com/page/gfx?entry=aerith_a_very_cool_swing

Frag mich aber nicht wo..


----------



## Roar (22. Jun 2006)

ich glaub du suchst sowas:
http://www.sixthandredriver.com/metricsreloaded.html oder
http://metrics.sourceforge.net/
?


----------



## Brain (22. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

danke erst mal für eure Anworten.

1. Ja, unter Eclipse gibt es so was auch. Die View heißt Call Hierarchy. Und diese View zeigt mir die Details leider nur zu einer Methode an.

2. Sowas wie Metrics habe ich gesucht. Danke. Ich habe es aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Brain (23. Jun 2006)

Wollte noch mitteilen, dass es doch nicht ganz ist, was ich suche.
Das Programm leifert mir zwar einpaar Daten zu den Klassen und Packages, aber es wird nicht angezeigt wie lange eine Methode zum "arbeiten" braucht. Das heißt dann, so viel ich weiß, Tracing oder Profiling.
Und ich hätte gerne noch eine Ansicht, die mir zeigt welche Methoden von welchen Methoden aufgerufen werden.

Kennt ihr noch irgendwelche Tools?


----------



## Roar (23. Jun 2006)

sowas macht ein profiler, aber unter "abhängigkeiten zwischen klassen, methoden und packages" versteh ich was anderes


----------

